# Question regarding planned trip from St. Louis to Reno



## CJ (Jan 14, 2017)

So I've booked a trip on Amtrak starting in St. Louis, going to Chicago, and then on to Reno. I'm spending one day in Reno and then going to San Jose the next day, and then flying home after a few days.

St. Louis-Chicago Lincoln Service 6:40 AM - 12:20 PM

then a roomette on the California Zephyr leaving Chicago at 2:00 PM

I am a little worried about the layover if the Lincoln is late and thus I'd miss the Zephyr. I'd like some advice from experienced travelers (this trip will be in mid-March). If I missed the Zephyr, I'd have to wait until the next day and there'd be no guarantee I could get a roomette, right?

1. I'm worried about nothing, there's little chance I'll miss my connection.

2. One alternative I saw on the Amtrak website is this:

Leave St. Louis at 7:55 AM on the Texas Eagle, take it to Springfield, IL, arriving at 9:55 AM, then a Thruway bus to Galesburg from 11:15 AM - 1:30 PM and then a 3 hour layover in Galesburg until the Zephyr gets there, then on to Reno. I guess this would be problematic if the Eagle gets far behind schedule, plus a 3 hour layover in Galesburg doesn't sound too exciting. Is this a viable option or should just be forgotten?

3. Take a train or bus to Chicago the day before and spend the night in Chicago. Additional expense of a night in Chicago, but should eliminate any possibility of missing the train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 14, 2017)

The Thruway Van that makes the connection between #22 in SPI and #5 in GBB is a Guaranteed Connection so Amtrak will take care of you.

Galesburg is a great little old Railroad town with lots History so you can have a Late Lunch when you arrive in GBB (lots of choices around the Station)since Lunch doesn't start on the Eagle till after SPI.

If it's Open the Rail Museum next to the Station is definitely worth a visit.

One note about the GBB Station, it's manned but the only place to store your luggage is in the small waiting room so you may want to Check your Luggage you won't be needing on the Train and either carry on just what you need, or find a fellow passenger that's waiting on #5 that will watch your luggage while you eat and/or visit the Museum or talk a walk around the downtown area.

I've done this trip many times and only missed the connection once when a derailment North of STL made the Eagle late into SPI, but Amtrak took me on to Chicago, gave me taxi and meal money, put me up overnight in a Hotel and rebooked me in a Roomette on the next day's #5.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 15, 2017)

I visited my friend who runs the Galesburg Railroad Museum in October and discovered through him that the museum closes seasonally and is closed during the Winter months. It was actually closed when I visited but my friend met me as I rode in on the Carl Sandburg regional train and we went inside and he showed me improvements and additions they had made since my visit in April 2015 plus a short driving tour through Galesburg before I caught the Southwest Chief back to Chicago.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't like such a close connection. I'd leave STL on the earlier train, I think it leaves at 0430. I have done this for all my long distance trips out of Chicago.


----------



## penguinflies (Jan 20, 2017)

I would not do the Texas Eagl/ bus transfer either as the Eagle is typically late in/out of st. louis and usually has to be serviced in St. Louis by adding a coach car. The 0430 (300) & 0640 (302) train out of st. louis both come from Chicago the night before and then over night in St. Louis. If trip is on all one reservation, I would depart on the 0640.

Bus options:

I think both Greyhound and Megabus offer a midnight departure out of St. Louis and both are 'express' service. Otherwise Amtrak 306 is typically on-time.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 21, 2017)

Good luck in Reno!


----------

